

Prediction: This Statement Is Going To Come Back To Bite Microsoft In The Ass - MykalM
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/14/iphone-4-microsoft/

======
mey
Comment in question

“It looks like the iPhone 4 might be their Vista, and I’m okay with that.“
-Microsoft COO Kevin Turner

for people who like me aren't fan of TC

Source:
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9179164/Microsoft_exe...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9179164/Microsoft_exec_mocks_iPhone_4_dubs_it_Apple_s_Vista)

------
jsz0
A more apt comparison would be Red Ring of Death on the Xbox 360. An annoyance
but the product is compelling enough for people to put up with it. There are
lots of other fun parallels like Microsoft's slow response to admit there was
a problem and their suggestion to put the 360 into a vertical position for
better cooling ( _your entertainment center is holding it wrong_ )

------
heyrhett
Apple has 25%, Microsoft has 15%, RIM has 43% of the smartphone platform
market share.

That comment will only ever "bite microsoft in the ass" on techcrunch where
consumers gossip about the cool new gizmos, and nobody cares about market
share.

[http://www.comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2010/3/c...](http://www.comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2010/3/comScore_Reports_January_2010_U.S._Mobile_Subscriber_Market_Share)

~~~
Gibbon
At the rate the smartphone market is changing, you need a more current report
than that.

[http://www.changewaveresearch.com/articles/2010/07/smart_pho...](http://www.changewaveresearch.com/articles/2010/07/smart_phones_20100714.html)

[http://www.tuaw.com/2010/07/15/millennial-media-report-
has-a...](http://www.tuaw.com/2010/07/15/millennial-media-report-has-apple-
with-56-of-smartphone-market/)

Apple now has at least half the market and customer satisfaction surveys
indicate that Apple is blowing everyone away.

------
lulin
The real wtf in this article is the incredibly sexist comparison.

~~~
vl
I actually feel confused here. While they obviously make comment from the
point of view of heterosexual male, they do not degrade or defame women.
Granted, they imply that heterosexual male can have feelings and be in
relationship with female, but does it constitute "incredibly sexist
comparison" to you?

Would it be not sexist for you if it's phrased like this: _"The iPhone 4
antenna issue is a scar on a beautiful significant other. You don’t break up
with the significant other because of it, you work around it because of her or
his other attributes. She or he might even put on some coverup (the bumper) so
you don’t even notice it"_?

~~~
NikkiA
Because it's saying 'well, it's good enough to own despite the flaws', it's
objectification, and no it wouldn't be alright worded that way - it'd actually
be ridiculous worded like that, but it wouldn't be alright worded any other
way without completely rewriting it without the male privilege.

------
tomjen3
Hardly. People will mostly forget that statement, if they even heard it in the
first place.

------
SnydenBitchy
Fantastic analogy. I guess it was a slow day on the geek blogs for
objectifying women.

